
Inversion: The Crucial Thinking Skill Nobody Ever Taught You - imartin2k
http://jamesclear.com/inversion
======
zamalek
This is related to something that I try to teach junior devs: solve the
problem, then figure out what problem your solution is solving and re-solve
for that more general problem; only once because:

If you continue this chain of thought you conclude that most software is
solving communication. Uber? Communication between a rider and a taxi.
Facebook? Communication between friends. Etherium? Communication between an
investor and a developer. Business process management? Communication between
employees. This is probably the basis of Zawinski's law.

------
sunstone
So this is like when Elon Musk calculated that in the worst case he could live
on hotdogs and peanut butter for about $1.50 per day :)

